# [Gothic 3] Was ist besser???  Lieber Nomade oder Assassine???



## Dominik10 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage an euch.
Welche Gruppe ist besser und bringt mehr Vorteile Nomade oder Assassine??

mfg Dominik


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2007)

Dominik10 am 31.05.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage an euch.
> Welche Gruppe ist besser und bringt mehr Vorteile Nomade oder Assassine??
> 
> mfg Dominik




kann man sich nicht beiden gruppen anschließen? die andere gruppe darf halt nur nix davon erfahren...


----------



## pcactionerik76 (31. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich bringt keine Truppe _mehr_ Vorteile, so würde ich es jedenfalls nicht formulieren. Schließ dich also ruhig an, wem du willst. Mein Tipp an dieser Stelle ist allerding Assasine zu werden. Bitte frag jeztz nicht nach den Gründen: Ich mag Assasinen aller Art halt eben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Juni 2007)

Dominik10 am 31.05.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage an euch.
> Welche Gruppe ist besser und bringt mehr Vorteile Nomade oder Assassine??


DIe Nomaden sind wie die Druiden nur eine der Nebenfraktionen. Es bringt eigentlich nichts, wenn man für eine der beiden Parteien arbeitet, von Aufträgen abgesehen, bei denen man nicht zuviele Orks/Assassinen töten soll.
Beim ersten Durchspielen von Gothic 3 empfiehlt es sich meiner Meinung nach erstmal mit den Orks und den Assassinen zu sympathisieren, da sie Zugang zu viel mehr Quests geben als Druiden/Nomaden.


----------



## Tiger39 (1. Juni 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 01.06.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 31.05.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominik10 (2. Juni 2007)

Danke für Eure Antworten ich habe mich für die Assassinen entschieden!!!

mfg Dominik


----------

